# Head count!



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I need a little bit of an idea who's going to the St Joe River outing on Jan 19th,20th, and 21st. I know of a few who are going, but thought it would be a good idea to post so everyone will know who to expect there, possibly share some rides, or invite others to come along.It would also be very helpful for some of the captains to know for different reasons.

If you are not sure, but are trying to arraing it, please say so also. Thanks alot folks , I will start:

I am going for all 3 days beginning on sat, the 19th. I am taking my 22 ft. heated /covered river boat, I will be looking for a crew for each day. I have 2-3 members who have expressed an interest to come along for a trip or two through the weekend. I will be staying at shamrock park, but may be launching in various locations, depending on the activity of the steelies! 

Ok, who's next!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'll go next. My dad (riverrat1) and I are tenatively planning on going on Friday (Thursday night if I can get out of court on Friday morning). My dad said he wants to take his 16' aluminum boat and I would like to take my new drift boat if it is ready. We need to come home at a decent hour on Sunday morning for my step-daughters birthday party.

No reservations made yet but will have some in a day or two. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm in for the 19th and 20th with my boat. If Spanky is not a hot rod on the river I'll be trying to keep up with him (I need to leech off of his river intelligence). As of now, me, myself, and I are fishing. I'm sure someone will jump in with me, if not I'll just run two rods.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will not be a hot rod, actually I'm a hot BOD! Ask my friends 
We will be trying to keep in touch with as many as possible with the vhf radio in the boats and the celfones. I will give out my number at the morning meeting site. I spoke to a couple good sources that told me they have been doing better(3-5 fish per trip for 2 guys) in the middle stretches. These fish will move up with others!

Lets keep the count going!


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

I am planning on being there for Saturday. I'm going to bring my brother(my usual fishing partner) and my boat. I will have room for one more in my boat. I have never fished there before so tips on where to go and what to use will be very helpful. I am looking forward to meeting everyone. Just let me know where and when.
 Jeff


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm going sunday, if there's going to be anyone around. I'm pretty much coming just to meet everyone, so who's gonna be there sun? Is there going to be any get together?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Spanky, you seem to know alot about the river and the area. Is there a map on the internet somewhere so that names like Shamrock Park and Jasper Rd mean something to me? My dad and I are planning on going but are really up in the air about how, when and where to fish since we have never been on the river. 

Thanks...

Also I am not sure about bringing my boat now, I put it in the Huron River today and may wait until I get a motor to push it around a little easier. I am new to the drift boat thing and may go down river in a complete spin without one.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

If you have mapquest, you can get a rough map, some tackle stores have a magazine type map that is pretty informative. If I knew how to put a pic on this thing I'd do it, but I am pretty stupid about the cut and paste type stuff.

If you have mapquest, it will ask for cross streets try I-94 and Niles avenue. This is the area near the benton twnshp launch. work your way south east( upstream).I believe it is 26-27 miles of river from Berrien Springs Dam to Lk. Mich. Or you can try to start in Berrien springs. Try the intersection of US31 and Snow Rd. Or Ferry St. and River Dr.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Gunrod...You have mail in your Pm Box, I hope I can help ya out, if not maybe Ralf, Ray, or Clay can post the map for me. I think I can email it to ya.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'll try to post a link to the map.

I hope it works

http://community.webshots.com/uploads/29043832.jpg?
8903

If my mind is working correctly, Shamrock is located just past the bridge, going south (east) on the north side of Bus 31. (the downstream side on the bridge)

The website, that is hosting this pic, is performing an up-grade. At certain times during the weekend it may not show.

Let me know, if it doesn't by Monday.


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm coming, with at least two friends and possibly a third. We plan on arriving friday night probably kinda late, after 10:00pm. I will bring my boat, and my friend may bring his also, depends on whether the third party decides to come or not, and how the weather is. We will be staying at shamrock park. We will fish probably the dam and around the island area first, since it will be the closest. Then if nothing is happening there we'll head somewhere else. 
Can't really think of any meeting places other than like the local tavern, or just sitting around a campfire. Can't remember, does shamrock have fire pits in front of the cabins? 

I think Ralf needs to get him one of those great big motor homes so we can all party at his place


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Worked good here Ray! Thanks. Directions were good too. Right after you cross thr bridge, be ready to turn left at the shamrock park entry. As you head down that road, you'll hafta stay to the left again where it divides. At the ranger station, they can direct you to the launch site or the camping area.

I am planning on going to shamrock alone on sat, I will be looking for a crew of some sort, probably 2 people anyways.

I am also planning on stopping for breakfast on the way, probably BoB Evans at exit 29-30 off of I-94. I will be there around 6:15-6:30. If anyone wants to join me, I can lead the way to shamrock from there too!After I stop for wigglers and waxies


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I am still up in the air. Sounds like there are plenty of open spots on the boats though. That was one of my holdbacks, I wasn't sure if I wanted to drag out the boat.

Spanky, Waxies and wigglers are what you're recommending? I also don't know about my spawn supply.

One thing that I haven't heard mentioned here. Shamrock park has some very slow speed limits posted (5 mph - maybe.) I have only launched there once but I was advised ahead of time that they take that speed limit very serious. Is there truth to that?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

The speed limit is for the parking lot and launch area, in car not on the water. The waxies and wigglers was just a joke or was it? Remember guys, 33 degree water means little offerings, smaller cranks, tiny bags, lighter line( 6 lb test) and even little nasty bugs Its a good chance for splitshot to get his bobbers out. Look out trees! I'll find out how the guys did today and get you all some info.


And yes T bone, they take the speed limit thing waaaayyyy too seriously, so don't you guys forget it. You won't believe some of the stories I have heard about the stupid speed limit there. I have to ride my brakes while towing the barge, to keep from speeding! Bottom line, If Nick (the ranger) catches anyone speeding, He will ask them to leave. Please come to the outing anyways though. Its only a 100 yrds or so drive thru the time warp, the rest will be fun!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey guys, I fished the river this morning; around Shamrock Park. The water was up a little, clear and flowing good. We went 1 for 6. The fish are there and next weekend should be good. The one we landed was caught on a wiggle wart. The others hit spawn. 
I'll be there next Saturday. If my guys back out for some reason and I have an opening on my boat I'll let you know.
Also... 5 mph means 5 mph, not 6! The ranger, Nick, takes it very seriously.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Hey Steelhead, thanks for the report. Pretty much the same as I had heard most of the week, even the lower stretch has some good fish in it. Same there too, mostly spawn, but trollers were doing well on thurs-fri. Water temp was around 35 degrees.

Yep, Nick is a piece of work, pretty much harmless. We call him the river nazi! see ya next sat, hope your crew comes with ya too! I hope we get enough folks to go, there may be way too many steelies in there for just a few of us


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

The tally so far from members and captain friends of mine is 10 boats. It looks like we may corral them slimy devils(fish). If anyone wants to come, but is reluctant because they have no boat or gear. I am sure some of the good people on thise site will share. Check them out and PM the ones who may have spots. I still have a spot open for a couple of folks on sat afternoon, and for mon morning. By mon, I am sure we can catch a fish or two!

Its a great time and temp for C & R fishing too! 

Let the Head count continue!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I need a seat on sunday! Please let me know because I'm not buying a trout stamp unless....


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Went down to fishermans haven caught three, had 7 on. I was fishing from shore. I used Spawn and wobble glows for all fish. I tried flies and had no luck. I hope to find a ride on Saturday, but need to know for what to bring. I am coming from Niles, so breakfast with spanky will be out for me, unless its not far off 94.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Breakfast with Spanky-

Catchy title. I went to breakfast with Santa this year with my kids at Kensington. I have a feeling that breakfast with Spanky will be a WHOLE LOT better!


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

Man thats a double drag! I even told my friends I was going to finally fish with stelmon! I was even thinking of making a tee shirt for it, "I fished with stelmon"  
Ah well, see yah guys at the next one


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He promised to tie all our spawn, clean our fish and the boat. LOL

Erik, I love the idea of the "I fished with Stelmon" shirt.

Almost a "trostian" phrase.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ya right, you "old farts" are the best a youngster like me could ever have. I have fished 3 time more then I ever did with my dad. I can't tell you guys how much I appreciate it. I did write an article for the site like like 3 weeks ago but guess it was not good enough!

Thanks guys!

hasenpfeffer~you can still make that T-shirt!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

LMAO


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

You guys are confusing me now. Thats not nice. Guess I'll have to look into those tee shirts after all Cool!
See ya"ll at the river!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

and a place to park the RV.
He'll be too tired to fish


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yes, I am going to be famous!

Dang, I will be to tired to fish. After being up all night last night studying, and doing the same thing tonight I will probably be sleeping on the way there. I guess I should be packing warm. Watch out steelhead, I am coming after you with my eye,s half open


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *Ever drive an RV? *


Are you sure you want me driving? 

I'll get my sleep!


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I will be putting signs up :

LOOK out for stelmon in the RV.............LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Stelmon, make sure you bring your sleeping bag.

Did you need waders? If you do, what size?

Sorry to appear so frugal, but Uncle Sam dealt me a sh**ty.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Just wanted to wish everyone Good Luck and have fun!!!! Have Stelmon catch a Steelie for me...a BIG Female full of eggs, clean the fish and bag the eggs in a ziplock 

The only other thing I have to say is I'd hate to be the guy I am working with this weekend 

Have fun and take easy on the Stelmon, he's a great young man!
Most of all....Tear up them fish!!!!! I will be here planning the next outing when I ain't at work.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> Did you need waders? If you do, what size?


Ralf...He is 16...yours should fit him fine...LOL


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I have given stelmon a pair of stocking foot waders.......all he has to do is pick them up.
have already sent a pm to him about them. All he would need is a pair of boots.
Ralph are you using I96 to go across state, or 94....I live just north of 96 and if comming this way you could stop on your way.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It sure wouldn't make sense to take 96 to go to Berrien.
If he wants to go before coming to my house, that's cool.
At 7 mpg's. I could buy him a pair. lol


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

ok ......sorry it was just a thought


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Great thought, but not on the way.
Thanks Jerry, but he would still need boots. What size does he wear?


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I have a pair of 10s that only have one hole that he could wear!  

I do have another pair without holes (actually they are brand new so I can't say that. I haven't worn them yet.) He could borrow those as well. Despite all the grief that Spanky gets about the G-Raft, I trust it to keep my feet dry!
T


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thank bronchobuster but it will have to be some other time. When I am over on your side ill let you know. I still interested! 

As far as waders, I am a large. I don't know about shoesize, maybe a 12-13. I really don't know!

Don, have a great time at the outing at stoney and thanks man!

Ralf, we taking 94 across?

Oh and guys, you are in for a treat. My mommy has made us some delicious cookies and maybe brownies. Would you guys like the sausage.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Good luck everyone! I hope to be able to make the next one.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Rookie.

Stelmon, tell your mom, we're also very partial to Lobster and Prime Rib. lol


----------

